# why are some guys so mean???!!



## sweetraglansweater (Jul 31, 2015)

specifically to girls they like.

just a few minutes ago a guy on a motorcycle flipped me off.

this was after he spent hours chasing me around the village.

i started rollerskating as i do around noon. this guy starts following me a little but i think nothing of it at first since i'm on skates and i'm faster. i loose him quickly and go back to work to take off my skates only to realize he's followed me and now sees me inside my store.

i'm a little panicked but it's a small town so i shrug it off. i wait until he's gone and then leave. now it's around 2:30. Get on my shoes and go to the river and run around in privacy. i'm doing this (my idiot dancing with headphones so can't hear a thing) and i look up and he's a few meters from he, lying on a rock staring at me as i dance, which is super super embarrassing fyi. 

obvs i jump behind something and hide and wait for a half hour there until the coast is clear.

when i'm 100% sure he's gone. i walk home thinking it's over. but no way.... he's waiting on his motorcyle on the top of his hill swoops by on a bike super close to me, all the while staring at me kind of in a glaring way but goes the opposite direction.

at this point i'm feeling panick-y but he's going the other way so i 'm like "he's made his point now he's gone" right? 

i'm halfway home when he comes up behind me, turns on his bike and flips me off!! he circles the block several times before i can't hear him. 

i mean, that really hurt me.
i can understand if i was a bitch to him why he'd flip me off. but why did he flip me off? i didn't even say anything to him?

i spend the rest of the way home wondering if he was behind me. i hid in another bush and then waited and waited until i could run the rest of the two blocks at top speed so if he was around he wouldn't see where i lived.

WHY?

WHY ARE SOME GUYS UTTER ASSHOLES TO WOMEN FOR NO REASON???

i was having such a happy day singing and dancing and watching birds and then he had to be so so mean to me. like i didn't even hurt him. this makes me really really sad guys. i can't even explain it to myself.


----------



## TheProphetLaLa (Aug 18, 2014)

Gross and pathetic. He was probably butt hurt that you 'rejected' him. It happens all the time unfortunately.


----------



## Kore (Aug 10, 2012)

He probably thought by paying attention to you you should have been nice to him and talked to him instead of hiding. I don't get why some people are this far gone from normal social behavior. They think following you around, getting physically close to you without saying anything and then acting aggressive when you don't make nice is a good way of getting to know you. Geeeez.

I've had it happen as well and I only wish they could hear my thoughts as I'm preparing to kill them.

But anywayyyyy, keep having a great day. Don't let this guy ruin your happy go lucky attitude!


----------



## Coburn (Sep 3, 2010)

Holy shit, this pisses me off. Small town or not, no guy should follow you like that. 

Some people are fucking tools. This guy is a supreme fucking tool. Not only to stalk you and put you on edge repeatedly, but then to aggressively flip you off at the end of it. 

I'm sorry you went through that. Chalk his action up to the same level of thoughtfulness a 12-year-old boy has when he grabs his junk in public with the intent to shock. 

He's an idiot and an asshole. I wish I could kick over his bike for you.


----------



## Slagasauras (Jun 26, 2013)

That is so creepy


----------



## sweetraglansweater (Jul 31, 2015)

Slagasauras said:


> That is so creepy


i know. i really wanted to keep skating and stuff but after that i'm afraid to step outside. i don't know if he was from outside the village or the hills. he knows where i work, which is ______ from where I live. i don't want to overdo my worry about this but after he flipped me off i can't help but feel really weirded out.


----------



## flummoxed (Jun 29, 2015)

I'm sure this seems like a pretty useless platitude given the difficulty of actually implementing it, but you can't let other people dictate your happiness. If someone has a problem with you that is their problem, not yours. Realistically of the 7+ Billion people on this Earth you would be lucky to have more than 10 who actually care about your happiness and ultimately only yourself to protect it. All the other people might as well be mindless drones because their actions should be completely meaningless to your happiness.

Just be you and fuck what anyone else thinks.









_
Randall Munroe — 'A million people can call the mountains a fiction, yet it need not trouble you as you stand atop them.'_


----------



## Nei (Dec 17, 2014)

Geez. Guys like that always make me so freakin' scared. I don't know what they expect after acting like that, gratitude and a fountain of kisses?


----------



## Jordgubb (Oct 5, 2013)

Stalking is creepy. 
I would have confronted him or reported him for following me around.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda (Jan 18, 2014)

He doesn't like you. 
I'm sorry.
I don't like you either.


----------



## flummoxed (Jun 29, 2015)

Nei said:


> Geez. Guys like that always make me so freakin' scared. I don't know what they expect after acting like that, gratitude and a fountain of kisses?


No, they want you to scurry away and hide because they have small penises and get laughed at by women so they feel a need to act intimidating in order to validate their masculinity by acting dominant towards the other sex in order to disguise their true inferiority complex.


----------



## Kore (Aug 10, 2012)

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> He doesn't like you.
> I'm sorry.
> I don't like you either.


Omg.


----------



## Kore (Aug 10, 2012)

flummoxed said:


> No, they want you to scurry away and hide because they have small penises and get laughed at by women so they feel a need to act intimidating in order to validate their masculinity by acting dominant towards the other sex in order to disguise their true inferiority complex.


Eh from my experience with it it seems like the guy doesn't know how to meet women. He's awkward for whatever reason and he thinks showing interest by hanging around will inspire the girl to speak to him. When this doesn't work they most likely decide you're stuck up and so they flip you off or something similar.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda (Jan 18, 2014)

Kore said:


> Omg.


Maybe its just because you are too ugly to approach directly


----------



## Kore (Aug 10, 2012)

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> Maybe its just because you are too ugly to approach directly


Look, Sir! Droids.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda (Jan 18, 2014)

Kore said:


> Look, Sir! Droids.


Why do you think this is happening?


----------



## flummoxed (Jun 29, 2015)

Kore said:


> Eh from my experience with it it seems like the guy doesn't know how to meet women. He's awkward for whatever reason and he thinks showing interest by hanging around will inspire the girl to speak to him. When this doesn't work they most likely decide you're stuck up and so they flip you off or something similar.


Probably watched too many Twilight movies.


----------



## LittleHawk (Feb 15, 2011)

Coburn said:


> I wish I could kick over his bike for you.


^ Haha, this is so cute. Though I'm fairly certain our lovely sweet can handle herself. 

My thoughts are that he is either really insecure and doesn't want to directly talk to you...but by allowing his behaviour to show he is interested maybe he thought you'd approach him instead. You didn't approach him so maybe he took that as ignoring or rejecting him without the realisation that his behaviour was actually weird as fuck and basically called stalking. 

My second thought is that his mental wiring is a little messed up and he's just not aware that he is doing anything wrong. 

Can you confront him - maybe with another person and tell him you're not happy about him following you around like that?


----------



## Kore (Aug 10, 2012)

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> Why do you think this is happening?


Do you think a princess and a guy like me...?


----------



## sweetraglansweater (Jul 31, 2015)

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> Maybe its just because you are too ugly to approach directly


Stop flirting with me yoda. You have no follow though and I'm traumatised as fuck rite now.


----------



## BlackDog (Jan 6, 2012)

Sukairain said:


> Pretty sure OP is a returned soldier. She would know how to take out and aim the gun convincingly without ever intending to fire. If the guy is just a civilian then that would be enough to make him shit it and possibly never try it again on somebody else.


And you think the situation warranted this?


----------



## flummoxed (Jun 29, 2015)

Sukairain said:


> Pretty sure OP is a returned soldier. She would know how to take out and aim the gun convincingly without ever intending to fire. If the guy is just a civilian then that would be enough to make him shit it and possibly never try it again on somebody else.


Pulling a gun on a person is Aggravated Assault which carries 10-25 years in prison. This would be a very unwise move even if the OP would likely would be able to get out of such a charge due to several demographic factors being in her favor.


----------



## sweetraglansweater (Jul 31, 2015)

how is this thread still going?

i got my explanationz.... im so over it. 


















__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


















good thing i didn't shoot the guy. i hear they don't allow rollerskates in prison.

LOL

JK/ING @BlackDog JK/ING


----------



## BlackDog (Jan 6, 2012)

Damn, but I was having so much fun.


----------



## Swede (Apr 2, 2013)

sweetraglansweater said:


> how is this thread still going?
> 
> i got my explanationz.... im so over it.


Wow - from sounding utterly distressed to being so over it in ~3 days. I'm jealous.
Seriously!


----------



## sweetraglansweater (Jul 31, 2015)

Swede said:


> Wow - from sounding utterly distressed to being so over it in ~3 days. I'm jealous.
> Seriously!


life of an INFP. once you understand something it's boring.


----------



## marblecloud95 (Aug 12, 2015)

Catwalk said:


> 80% of individuals are exploiters / *liars* / sugarcoaters / exploiters / con-artists / delusional / fake / shallow / tedious / sociopathetic - etc.


Good thing you aren't though.


----------



## Vahyavishdapaya (Sep 2, 2014)

BlackDog said:


> And you think the situation warranted this?


There's no better way to ensure your message is heeded than delivering it at gunpoint. It's bound to make one sit up and take notice.


----------



## BlackDog (Jan 6, 2012)

Sukairain said:


> There's no better way to ensure your message is heeded than delivering it at gunpoint. It's bound to make one sit up and take notice.


Words of wisdom. I'm gonna demolish my next board meeting. Hell yeah.


----------



## sweetraglansweater (Jul 31, 2015)

BlackDog said:


> Damn, but I was having so much fun.


far be it from me to get in the way of a lady's fun


----------



## Vahyavishdapaya (Sep 2, 2014)

BlackDog said:


> Words of wisdom. I'm gonna demolish my next board meeting. Hell yeah.


That's not what I had in mind when I gave you those words of wisdom 






This is more like the situation where it is applicable. One on one (more or less) street confrontation between harasser and harassed.


----------



## sweetraglansweater (Jul 31, 2015)

Sukairain said:


> Pretty sure OP is a returned soldier. She would know how to take out and aim the gun convincingly without ever intending to fire. If the guy is just a civilian then that would be enough to make him shit it and possibly never try it again on somebody else.


don't point where you don't intend to shoot. 

if i take aim i am going to shoot if the situation escalates. i never threaten. 1st rule of combat, whether hand-to-hand or weaponized.

and yes, i am an expert marksman. I can hit at 500 yrds, I'm accurate at 300 and at 200 I'm deadly. at 150 with a handgun I will hit a target where I want to hit the target and do so with a clean one head, two chest combo before the target hits the floor.


----------



## BlackDog (Jan 6, 2012)

Sukairain said:


> That's not what I had in mind when I gave you those words of wisdom
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Shhh... It's almost Christmas. I'm having fantasies now.


----------



## Catwalk (Aug 12, 2015)

marblecloud95 said:


> Good thing you aren't though.


----------



## Carpentet810 (Nov 17, 2013)

Because not all guys are nice.


----------



## Fumetsu (Oct 7, 2015)

Once when I was waiting for the for bus this guy smiled at me, definitely in the " I think you're hot" kinda way. But he wasn't really creepy so I gave him just a slight smile, you know, to be polite but nothing to get his hopes up.

And in response he yelled "Fuck you bitch!"

And you should the shit that I get just for the way I walk. You'd think it's a damned crime for a girl to carry herself with confidence.

FYI, slouching is bad for you.


----------



## Carpentet810 (Nov 17, 2013)

sweetraglansweater said:


> don't point where you don't intend to shoot.
> 
> if i take aim i am going to shoot if the situation escalates. i never threaten. 1st rule of combat, whether hand-to-hand or weaponized.
> 
> and yes, i am an expert marksman. I can hit at 500 yrds, I'm accurate at 300 and at 200 I'm deadly. at 150 with a handgun I will hit a target where I want to hit the target and do so with a clean one head, two chest combo before the target hits the floor.


Yeah I like using my Steyr L9A1 for 150 metre shooting. Its good for head shots to about 200 metres. I prefer an HVA in rifles though.


----------



## Fumetsu (Oct 7, 2015)

Damned long time since I've shot a gun. But I can use a bow fairly well.

I'm actually far more proficient at throwing knives. I know, a lot of people think it's impractical but that's just because most aren't trained with them.


----------



## bruh (Oct 27, 2015)

Totally uncool behavior...


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker (Mar 23, 2012)

I don't know, maybe they're unsure of how to act because some girls like the bad boy persona.


----------

